# before,after and now



## porky (May 27, 2011)

Rite, now my diet should be solid enough im starting my weight loss journal.
3 years ago  my weight hit 280+ pound so i decided i need to make a change. i cut my calorie intake to approx 1000 a day started lifting and lost 56lb in about six months.
sure enough after a few months i got back into my old habits stopped lifting started drinking heavy,diet went to crap and piled the pounds back on.
this time its going to be different proper nutrition and a better understanding of my body. here i go.
these are from last time
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32498&stc=1&d=1306529926
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32499&stc=1&d=1306529926

age 25
height 6 foot
current weight 256
target weight 220ish?
method nutritional diet and heavy lifting
this is now. well a few weeks ago 260lb
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32500&stc=1&d=1306529926


----------



## ovr40 (May 27, 2011)

what lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are insignificant compared to what lies within us.
this is where it starts,again,so what! everybody starts somewhere.Put ur boots on and go to work, all the help is here but no one can goto the gym for you. All the answers and encouragement is here, just look for it


----------



## porky (May 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> what lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are insignificant compared to what lies within us.
> this is where it starts,again,so what! everybody starts somewhere.Put ur boots on and go to work, all the help is here but no one can goto the gym for you. All the answers and encouragement is here, just look for it



^nice thanx


----------



## jaybTX (May 27, 2011)

Good luck Porky!  I recently started to get back in shape after many years of a horrible diet and minimal exercise.  I'm 6'5" but hit 316 lbs and decided enough is enough.  Went to the doctor yesterday and I am down to 306 and my cholesterol/triglycerides are very close to being normal.  3 months ago they were both scary high.
-Jason


----------



## porky (May 27, 2011)

thanx jason and best of luck to you to.
anybody car to take a rough guess at my bodyfat % in any of the pics


----------



## ovr40 (May 27, 2011)

it is what it is. look at the bright side, you've got an excellent before pic to put next to ur first progress pic, which if you read the rules of joining , is due in a month. Just kidding, stay positive!


----------



## cdan19 (May 27, 2011)

good luck brother, one day at time before you know it you'll be 3 months in and going strong.


----------



## porky (May 27, 2011)

thanx everybody for the positive replies been back lifting now for three weeks and loving it all over again.  pic update  monthly promise


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2011)

Keep ur mind free and clear and use all the negative shit in ur pass as fuel for the future.....


----------



## porky (May 28, 2011)

forgot to add my workout routine
monday legs,abs
tuesday chest
wednesday back,abs
thursday rest
friday shoulders abs
saturday arms
sunday rest
i will be training from home with a basic bench with lat pulldown attachment in my spare bedroom. just got to do the deadlifts downstairs for obvious reasons ha ha


----------



## porky (May 28, 2011)

arms today

ez bar curl 70lbs 4 sets 8 reps
hammer curls (with tricep bar) 50lbs 4 sets 10 reps
preacher curls 40lbs 2 sets 6 reps

close grip bench press 110lbs 4 sets 8 reps
pushdowns 40lbs 4 sets 10 reps
next time i will do triceps first


----------



## porky (May 29, 2011)

rest day today so going to boil all my chicken and brown rice up for the week and try my best to stay out if my gym


----------



## Built (May 29, 2011)

A very rough guess at your current bodyfat? Well, if you figure your goal is 220, we can use that to get a ballpark of your bodyfat. You're probably thinking of something in the 10-15% bodyfat range will look pretty decent, which translates to about 190-200 lbs lean mass at that weight. 

At your current weight, this translates to your carrying somewhere between 56 and 66 lbs of fat. How about we split the difference and call it 62 lbs. So, 62/256=24%

Go with that, and aim for 220 for now. When you get there, we'll re-assess and see where you're sitting. 

Sound good?


----------



## Built (May 29, 2011)

PS don't feel bad. I was 40% when I started.


----------



## porky (May 29, 2011)

thanx bulit i can see why your so popular on here true fountain of knowledge


----------



## porky (May 30, 2011)

legs today. haven't trained them yet so went easy on them.
front squat 110lbs 4 sets 8 reps
leg  extensions 80lbs 4 sets 10 reps
first time doing front squats today still need to get the feel of them.


----------



## porky (May 31, 2011)

weigh in today 259lbs +3lbs but im not worried because im eating double the amount of calories compared the last three weeks.


----------



## porky (May 31, 2011)

chest today
flat bench 150lbs 4 sets 8 reps
incline bench 130 4 sets 8 reps
flat flyes 40lbs db 4 sets 10 reps
incline flyes 35lbs db 3 sets 10 reps
nice workout  just not used to training one body part at a time


----------



## porky (Jun 1, 2011)

back day
deadlifts 220lbs 4 sets 10 reps(all my weights)
wide grip pulldowns 110lbs 4 sets 8 reps
close grip pulldowns 120lbs 3 sets 8 reps
straight arm pulldowns 60lbs 3 sets 10 reps

should i add barbell rows to this next time?


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 1, 2011)

that is one hell of a transformation man, congrats on that!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 1, 2011)

do you time yourself between sets and between exercises? if so how is that structured?


----------



## porky (Jun 1, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> that is one hell of a transformation man, congrats on that!



thanx but the pic of me at 220 is about 3 years old back up to 259 now. got do
do it all over again now


----------



## porky (Jun 1, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> do you time yourself between sets and between exercises? if so how is that structured?


dont time time between sets but at a guess i would say about 2 mins


----------



## ethan11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your views.


----------



## porky (Jun 2, 2011)

ethan11 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views.



                                 ^why^


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice keep it up!!!


----------



## porky (Jun 3, 2011)

delts and traps

seated shoulder press 100lbs 4 sets 10 reps
lateral raises side front and rear 3 sets each 12 reps

barbell shrugs 170lbs 4 sets 10 reps

feels like im not doing enough. should i be doing more exercises?


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2011)

You might consider a different setup for your workouts. What are you doing now - some sort of a bodypart split?


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

this past week i've been doing
mon legs
tue chest
wed back
thu rest 
fri shoulders
sat arms


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

Arms

EZ bar curls 80lbs 4 sets 8 reps
hammer curl 60lbs 3 sets 10 reps(30lbs DBs)

close grip bench 120lbs 4 sets 8 reps
pushdowns 60lbs 3 sets 10 reps


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah, yes, bodypart split. 

What are you most concerned with developing?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 4, 2011)

If I was you I would just hit triceps after chest and bi's after shoulders. It'll give you an extra rest day plus keep you from hitting arms so much, shoulder and chest workouts hit the triceps and back hits the bicep pretty good, It's kind of like you are hitting triceps 3 times a week and biceps twice with that split.


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

Built said:


> Ah, yes, bodypart split.
> 
> What are you most concerned with developing?



to be totally honest everything


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> If I was you I would just hit triceps after chest and bi's after shoulders. It'll give you an extra rest day plus keep you from hitting arms so much, shoulder and chest workouts hit the triceps and back hits the bicep pretty good, It's kind of like you are hitting triceps 3 times a week and biceps twice with that split.


I will give it a go. dont like rest days but i know i need them


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 4, 2011)

You can add a day for grip and calves if you want an extra day in the gym. Or you can do an upper lower split twice a week and you'll feel like you want to rest on your rest days lol. At least I do.


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

upper lower split wont really work for me at the moment. Im really limited on leg day until 
i get my power cage.


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2011)

How do you train legs currently?


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

at the moment leg extensions and front squats


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay. Add in Bulgarian split squats, walking lunges, good mornings and glute ham raises. You only need a bosu ball and a leg extension lever to do GHRs. Also SHELC - for that, you'll need a Swiss ball.






YouTube Video


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

Built said:


> Okay. Add in Bulgarian split squats, walking lunges, good mornings and glute ham raises. You only need a bosu ball and a leg extension lever to do GHRs. Also SHELC - for that, you'll need a Swiss ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



monday is my leg day looks like its going to be a bit more interesting now lol
thanx


----------



## porky (Jun 5, 2011)

Three weeks on new diet and 3lbs down dont think i look so bloated now


----------



## porky (Jun 5, 2011)

lol at my moobs


----------



## porky (Jun 6, 2011)

Legs

Bulgarian split squats 2 50lb DBs 4 sets 8 reps (nearly fell twice lol)
Good mornings 70lbs 4 sets 8 reps 
Front squat 110lbs 4 sets 8 reps
Leg extensions 90lbs 2 sets 8 reps
Leg curls 50lbs 3 sets 8 reps

First half decent leg workout ive done in years. Legs feel like jelly now thanx bulit


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## porky (Jun 7, 2011)

256lbs now down 3lbs


----------



## porky (Jun 7, 2011)

Chest and Tris

Flat bench 150lbs 4 sets 8 reps
incline bench 130lbs 4 sets 8 reps
flat flies 45lbs 4 sets 8 reps
incline flies 35lbs3 sets 8 reps
close grip bench 90lbs 3 sets 8 reps
pushdowns 90lbs 3 sets 8 reps


----------



## porky (Jun 8, 2011)

Back and Biceps
First off no deadlifts because my legs are killing me from monday.
Second im no longer going to log the weights down here because i find my ego is getting the better of me.

Wide grip lat pulldowns 3 sets 10 reps
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets 10 reps
Bent over rows    4 sets 10 reps
Dumbbell rows 4 sets 10 reps
Straight arm pulldowns 3 sets 10 reps

EZ bar curls 2 sets 10 reps
Preacher curls 3 sets 8 reps


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 8, 2011)

doing good man, enjoy the ride! PROGRESS, not perfection, you're your own worst critic


----------



## porky (Jun 8, 2011)

cheers bud


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

I think you should keep posting your numbers! certainly i'd want to know if my strength was going up if I was in your shoes!
I think its ok for you to get a tiny bit of an ego, with all your hard work you damn well deserve to have one!

P.S. incredible effort and results thus far! the only way is down from here(weight wise)


----------



## porky (Jun 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I think you should keep posting your numbers! certainly i'd want to know if my strength was going up if I was in your shoes!
> I think its ok for you to get a tiny bit of an ego, with all your hard work you damn well deserve to have one!
> 
> P.S. incredible effort and results thus far! the only way is down from here(weight wise)



Think your rite with the numbers i just got to learn that they are not guaranteed
to go up every week.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Man just stopped in and read your journal.  
Listen to Built!   Stick with your program!  

Best wishes 

jag


----------



## porky (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx jag


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good, boyo 

Now with stereotypical slang out of the way, continue.


----------



## porky (Jun 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, boyo
> 
> Now with stereotypical slang out of the way, continue.



nice one  gaz


----------



## porky (Jun 10, 2011)

Shoulders and Traps

Standing shoulder press 110lbs 2 sets 7 reps
Seated shoulder press 110lbs 2 sets 7 reps
Bent over raises 35lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Side laterals 25lbs 3 sets 8 reps
Front raises 15lbs 3 sets 12 reps (dont know why i am so weak on these)

Dumbbell shrugs 50lbs(each) 4 sets 12 reps
Barbell shrugs 130lbs 3 sets 12 reps

First time I tried jak3d today 5 grams 30 mins preworkout undecided on it so far


----------



## porky (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention going to change my training days around. Legs on a monday is killing 
me because im walking round all day in work.

Friday legs
Saturday chest triceps 
Sunday back biceps
Monday rest
Tuesday shoulders
Wednesday rest
Thursday rest


----------



## porky (Jun 11, 2011)

Chest and Triceps

Bench press 150lbs 4 sets 8 reps
Flat flies 50lbs 4 sets 10 reps

Close grip bench 110lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Pushdowns    70lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Overhead extensions with tricep bar 40lbs 4 sets 10 reps

crunches 3 sets 25 reps


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)

porky said:


> Forgot to mention going to change my training days around. Legs on a monday is killing
> me because im walking round all day in work.
> 
> Friday legs
> ...


 
Sounds like moving leg day is a good idea!


----------



## porky (Jun 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Sounds like moving leg day is a good idea!



Im sure thats why my legs are still aching now 6 days later.


----------



## porky (Jun 12, 2011)

Back and biceps
 Deadlifts 220lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Lat pulldowns 130lbs 4 sets 8 reps
Close grip pulldowns 130lbs 3 sets 10 reps
Bent over rows 110lbs 4 sets 10 reps (2 sets overhand 2 sets underhand)
Dumbbell row 50lbs 3 sets 10 reps

Close grip preacher curl 60lbs 2 sets 6 reps
only done 2 sets for arms as they got worked pretty good with the rows and pulldowns


----------



## porky (Jun 12, 2011)

My main meals for the week


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugh I don't even want to see chicken and rice right now. Solid workout though man.


----------



## porky (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanx the deadlifts really wiped me out. It doesn't help I don't eat much  on Sundays.


----------



## porky (Jun 14, 2011)

255 today down 1lb was hoping for more to be honest.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Good luck, the fact that you're willing to post here now before you start is a good sign you'll do well! Stick at it and let us know how you go!


----------



## porky (Jun 14, 2011)

amonroe said:


> Good luck, the fact that you're willing to post here now before you start is a good sign you'll do well! Stick at it and let us know how you go!



Thanx

On a side note ive been on 5mg of creatine a day now for 6 weeks so i might have 6 weeks off what you guys think?


----------



## porky (Jun 15, 2011)

Shoulders 
much the same as last week

Shoulder press 110 lbs 4 sets 7 reps
Bent laterals 40lbs 4 sets 10 reps
side laterals 25lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Front laterals 20lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Shrugs 170lbs 3 sets 10 reps

Crunches 3 sets 30 reps might start adding weight to these


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice workout! keep up the hard work! 

Jag


----------



## porky (Jun 16, 2011)

Chest and Triceps (sort of)
Bench press 150lbs 4 sets 5 reps
Incline bench 110lbs 3 sets 8 reps
Flies 30lbs 4 sets 8 reps(lower weight but better form)
Incline flies 20lbs 4 sets 10 reps

Close grip bench 70lbs 2 sets 10 reps
Pushdowns 60lbs 2 sets 10 reps
Felt really weak today not sure why


----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

porky said:


> Chest and Triceps (sort of)
> Bench press 150lbs 4 sets 5 reps
> Incline bench 110lbs 3 sets 8 reps
> Flies 30lbs 4 sets 8 reps(lower weight but better form)
> ...


 

we all have good days and better days.  hey at least you lifted!

More than most people do!


----------



## porky (Jun 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> we all have good days and better days.  hey at least you lifted!
> 
> More than most people do!



Been thinking about it today i dont think it helped training chest the day after shoulders


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

porky said:


> Been thinking about it today i dont think it helped training chest the day after shoulders


 That is a good thought!  definatly need your rest between groups


----------



## porky (Jun 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> That is a good thought!  definatly need your rest between groups



I was doing my Saturday workout im  going out Saturday so i thought it would 
do my workout yesterday instead. Half a workout is better than none lol


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

true  at least you are plannign ahead.


----------



## porky (Jun 17, 2011)

Legs 
Exact workout from last week. Hurt for 6 days last time if i hurt for 5 this time im making 
progress lol


----------



## porky (Jun 19, 2011)

Back Biceps

Pulldowns 140lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Close grip pulldowns 140lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Bent over rows 130lbs 4 sets 10 reps (2 sets each grip)
Straight arm pulldowns 3 sets 60lbs

Close grip preacher curls 60lbs 2 sets 8 reps

Didn't do deadlifts today had a major hangover from last night. It was the first 
time I've had a drink in two months. Felt allot stronger on the pulldowns   but my form 
still sucks on the rows think i will rig something up so i can do tbar rows instead.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly hate ordinary BO rows. Try unsupported t-bars - they're way better. 

Deadlifting with a hangover = death.


----------



## porky (Jun 21, 2011)

255 again today bit disappointed


----------



## porky (Jun 22, 2011)

Shouders traps

Shoulder press 110 lbs 4 sets 8 reps
Bent laterals 20lbs 4 sets 10 reps
side laterals 20lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Front laterals 20lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Shrugs 190lbs 3 sets 10 reps
Upright rows 70lbs 3 sets 10 (think i was bringing the bar to high)

Felt like a really good workout tonight with better form on the press and bent laterals
performed slower with arms nearly straight.


----------



## porky (Jun 24, 2011)

Legs 
Bulgarian split squats 60lb 3 sets 10 reps 
Good mornings 70lb 3 sets 12 reps
Dumbbell squat /deadlift thing  100lb 3 sets 12 reps
Leg extensions 100lb 3 sets 8 reps
Leg curls 60lb 3 sets 8 reps

Slight changes this week had to use one dumbbell and hold myself upright 
with other arm due to lack of balance.
With front squats i either hurt my wrists or nearly chocked myself with the bar
so i replaced them with dumbbell squat/deadlift?
Good mornings seemed to hit my lower back more than my hams. I know this
is due to bad form but not sure how to correct it.


----------



## porky (Jun 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention 251lbs today finally under the 18stone mark
lightest ive  been since Christmas. 16lbs lost in 7 weeks


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

porky said:


> Forgot to mention 251lbs today finally under the 18stone mark
> lightest ive  been since Christmas. _*16lbs lost in 7 weeks*_


That's crazy,man. Best of luck...


----------



## porky (Jun 24, 2011)

Ramrod11 said:


> That's crazy,man. Best of luck...


Thanx bud


----------



## porky (Jun 25, 2011)

Chest
Flat bench 150lb 7,7,7,6
Incline bench 110lb 4 sets 10 reps
Flat flies 30lb 4 sets 10 reps

Close grip bench 110lb 3 sets 10 reps
Keep meaning to do more for triceps but always decide enough is enough
after close grip bench


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

congrats on the loss, keep it up!


----------



## porky (Jun 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> congrats on the loss, keep it up!



Thanx


----------



## porky (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunday
Back
Only a short one ran out of time.
Deadlifts 220lb 4 sets 10 reps (need more weights ASAP)
Pulldowns 120lbs 4 sets 10 reps
Dumbbell rows 50lb 4 sets 10 reps


----------



## porky (Jun 29, 2011)

Shoulders 
Shoulder press 110lb 4 sets 8 reps
Bent laterals 25lb 4 sets 10 reps 
Side laterals 25lb 4 sets 10 reps
Front laterals 20lb 4 sets 10 reps

Shrugs 200lb 3 sets 10 reps
Uprite rows 70lb 3 sets 10 reps

Seems like nothing when i write it down lol


----------



## porky (Jul 1, 2011)

Legs
Dumbbell squat 100lb 4 sets 12 reps
Leg extensions 100lb 4 sets 10 reps
Leg curls 60lb 4 sets 10 reps

My squat rack is going to be delivered monday clapping:


----------



## porky (Jul 5, 2011)

The squat rack has arrived and i just finished assembling it


----------



## porky (Jul 5, 2011)

And i just done my first ever pull up (close grip) at 250bw


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

porky said:


> And i just done my first ever pull up (close grip) at 250bw


 


I know exactly what an acomplishment that is!  

Good job!


----------



## porky (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanx jag


----------



## porky (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like im going to have more time to train before long got told today me and 189 of my workmates are being made redundant.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

porky said:


> Looks like im going to have more time to train before long got told today me and 189 of my workmates are being made redundant.


 

That BLOWS!  Sorry man!


----------



## porky (Jul 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> That BLOWS!  Sorry man!



Cheers bud fuck it going to get my licence to work as a bouncer


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

porky said:


> Cheers bud fuck it going to get my licence to work as a bouncer


 

Put that muscle to good work!


----------



## porky (Jul 9, 2011)

First time lifting since sunday. Diets been shit all week hardly ate a thing all week time to get back on track.

Chest 
 Flat bench 154lbs  5reps 4sets
Decline bench 143lbs 10reps 4sets
Flat flies 35pound 10reps 4sets
Incline flies 1st incline  35pounds 10reps 2sets
Incline flies 2nd incline 35pounds 10reps 2sets
Decline flies 35pounds 8reps 2sets

Dips with two benches 5reps 3sets 
Overhead tricep extensions 35pound 3sets 10reps
First time ever doing anything decline felt good.
numbers look a bit odd they have been converted from kg.(new weights bench and rack)


----------



## porky (Jul 9, 2011)

Going to add the lat pulldown and low pully tomorrow and get all the junk out of my gym  lol


----------



## porky (Jul 10, 2011)

Shoulders
Shoulder press 110lbs 3 sets 10 reps
raises side rear front 4 sets 10 reps each way
No time for traps today. 
Should I be doung more work for shoulders?


----------



## porky (Jul 13, 2011)

Back
Deadlifts 220lb 5 sets 10 reps
Seated cable rows 110lb 5 sets 10 reps
pulldowns 110lb 5 sets 10 reps

Biceps felt fried after this so no curls today.


----------



## porky (Jul 21, 2011)

245lb now down 21pound since 3rd April


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

21lbs! sweet man. keep it going


----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

JUst reading over your log your doing great. Keep up hard work. I was 248 4 months ago, a effort disipline and diet will have you where you need to be


----------



## porky (Jul 28, 2011)

still here had two weeks off work going back on monday. will get back on track then.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

BACK TO WORK!  

glad to see you around here   How is the weight doing?


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 28, 2011)

porky said:


> Going to add the lat pulldown and low pully tomorrow and get all the junk out of my gym lol


 
never thought I'd say it to a dude, but, "NICE RACK" lol


----------



## porky (Oct 12, 2011)

11 weeks of and 15lb up! Back to it then im unemployed now and waiting for my door supervisor licence to arrive before looking for work so i have ample time to get my act together. Started training again today new goal and new routine.

Today 
Squats 3 sets of 10 reps
Bench 3 sets of 10
Tricep pressdowns 3 sets of 10


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Bout time you showed back up again.  Looks like tht new rack might be getting a little rust on it!  LOL


----------



## porky (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i now jag think i only used it twice until today first time for me to use it for squats to.


----------



## porky (Oct 17, 2011)

quick update had a bit of trouble with my knee since doing squats never had it before. Thats why i held off my next session. see how it goes with deadlifts tomorrow


----------

